# file.exists()



## myK (18. Feb 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes


```
File file = new File("datei.xml");
        if(file.exists()){
            System.out.println("datei.xml vorhanden");
        }
        else{
            System.out.println("datei.xml nicht vorhanden");
        }
```

Bilde ich das Projekt ist klar das im Arbeitsverzeichnis des .jar meine datei.xml sein muss um die if Bedingung zu erfüllen.
Wo muss die Datei(datei.xml) denn hin wenn ich das ganze aus Netbeans heraus starte? Also in welches Verzeichnis?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Feb 2008)

File file = new File("datei.xml"); 
System.out.println("na dort: "+file.getAbsolutePath());


----------



## myK (18. Feb 2008)

eyeyey. natürlich... vielen dank!


----------

